# [SOLVED] SoundMax problem



## StealthSudaka (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello!.. yeah I'm the new guy.
So thing is I've had this problem for a while now.
I was listening to music or playing games, and the audio just randomly stopped working. So I tried resetting and reinstalling drivers... same issue.
About midway through a game or a song the sound just stops, and when I try to double click on a song it gives me the error of "sound device not detected, please install bla bla blah..."
It could happen anytime.. as soon as I started listening to music or 2-4-6 hours later.. I dont know how it is triggered.
When it failed, I checked to see if dxdiag had answers, it showed that there were no drivers installed... almost like it uninstalls itself for no reason.
So yea... whats going on? Now I turn it on and there is no sound.. but it shows me a message at the beginning "Sound output is being taken up by another application/device".. so uninstall it and reinstall it and it works, although the glitch still happens.

My motherboard is an old ASUS P4S800
The chip is Soundmax digital audio.

So any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

Clarify for me, you are using the onboard sound, not a dedicated sound card?

In the meantime please ensure you have all the latest drivers from here:http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P4S800-MX

including bios.

thanks

btw welcome to TSF! :grin:


----------



## StealthSudaka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

Thanx!

Yeah Im using the onboard sound card.. and I have the latest drivers...
this one being version 5.12.0001.3665.
But I assume its not a driver problem.. its been happening for a while now, even with older drivers. Maybe jumpers? IDK... i would love to nail this problem down... its driving me nuts.
BIOS is also newest version (new as being the last one released 2002 :grin 

thanks again


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

Right, download PC Wizard and install it (from my sig). Then go to FILE<SAVE AS and click ok. Save the text file and copy its content to this thread.


----------



## StealthSudaka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

Owner: Gaspar Torrejon Vauclin
Organisation: N.G. Productions
User: Ghost
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: jueves 27 marzo 2008 at 22:25

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Asus P4S800

> Chipset : SiS 648

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 2800 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB

> Video Card : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 LE)

> Hard Disk : Maxtor (41 GB)

> Hard Disk : MAXTOR (21 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : SONY DVD-ROM DDU1621

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22N

> DVD-Rom Drive : WG9761V SGB452U SCSI CdRom Device

> Monitor Type : COMPAQ COMPAQ P920 - 18 inches

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (marzo 2006)


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: SoundMax problem*


Download and install this: http://support.packardbell.com/no/item/index.php?m=download&i=7016630000;sis648_chipset.exe;0;;

Restart

Download and install this: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/ad1888/WDM_3665.zip

Restart.

Post outcome.


----------



## StealthSudaka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

I installed the SIS chipset and now the sound works when I turn on the PC! yay!!

I couldnt install the WDM driver... the setup package doesnt work and I tried updating drivers but couldnt detect them..

sorry for the trouble!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

sound works, job done then?

btw save those chipset drivers somewhere safe for next time..


----------



## StealthSudaka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SoundMax problem*

ok thanks for everything...
ill let you know if it fails again.
It used to fail randomly when I played games or watched movies or etc. any multimedia stuff.
Hope it doesnt happen again


----------

